# Stacy Westfall!!!



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so excited to go see her. I get to go see her this saturday in Sullivan, Ohio!! For those of you who do not know her, look her up on youtube and watch some of her amazing vidoes. She rides bareback with no bridle or anything and she gallops, stops on the dime with a sliding stop, and a lot of other stuff. She is amazing!!!


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

she is an awsome rider! I lived about 20 mins away from her when i lived in ohio. I also went to some of the clinices that she had, she did some showmanship clinic and she worked one on one with me and my horse. But this was all before she was became famous. This was like 6 years ago, lol.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

thats awsome!! yea i'm going to one of her clinics too this saturday. i just cant wait! I know some of her tricks for the bridleless and saddleless riding such as maneuvering, backing, stoping (working on that) and a little more. it is hard stuff


----------

